# Ticks in Europe



## 92263 (May 1, 2005)

Setting off at the weekend for a trip to Switzerland and Austria, everything hunky dorey, but no! Just read in an April issue of MMM that visitors to these countries are advised to seek advice from their G.P. regarding innoculations for Tick borne Encephalitis. Has anyone bothered to have innoculations before visiting the above mentioned countries.

Skippy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

SKIPPY said:


> ...Tick borne Encephalitis. Has anyone bothered to have innoculations before visiting the above mentioned countries.


Hi Skippy,

I have been living in Vienna, Austria for several years. Because the forests around the city are teeming with ticks, I went for inoculations and I am still refreshing them every three years since.

Problem with this kind of Encephalitis is that there is no cure. If you catch it you have to live through it, or die from it.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We had the jabs before setting off for 5 weeks in Eastern europe. This was based on all the info we could get here in UK, including NHS and foreign office advice to travellers. We sort of expected to find when we got there that the locals info would pooh-pooh the problem. Not so - the local info in Czech republic was that the tick issue is gradually getting worse, so we are glad we did it. As far as I know though, it's only if you are going into heathland and forest, as we do walking and cycling. Also it's only supposed to be a problem in the height of summer, and you need two jabs at least 10 days apart, so if you are going at the weekend, the logistics might be difficult!. From what I understand, the peak "danger" period is passed.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

rickwiggans said:


> We had the jabs before setting off for 5 weeks in Eastern europe. This was based on all the info we could get here in UK, including NHS and foreign office advice to travellers. We sort of expected to find when we got there that the locals info would pooh-pooh the problem. Not so - the local info in Czech republic was that the tick issue is gradually getting worse, so we are glad we did it. As far as I know though, it's only if you are going into heathland and forest, as we do walking and cycling. Also it's only supposed to be a problem in the height of summer, and you need two jabs at least 10 days apart, so if you are going at the weekend, the logistics might be difficult!. From what I understand, the peak "danger" period is passed.


Its not just heathland or forest. I got attacked by one while at my daughters home. Nowhere near heathland or forest. All hell broke loose when I walked in the Drs and asked for an appointment. Went in straight away ahead of all waiting.

Motorhomer


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We checked with our Dr before we did a trip round the nearer countries of Europe and he said not to bother if we werent camping near to forestry etc. We have since learnt from dutch friends that the ticks are quite a problem in their country especially if near a lot of undergrowth etc. Next trip we will probably take precautions.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I got attacked by one while at my daughters home."

Crikey! How big are they? Do they creep up from behind?

Dave
(Now a serious question - I take it there is an effective post-tick treatment if done soon enough?)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "I got attacked by one while at my daughters home."
> 
> Crikey! How big are they? Do they creep up from behind?
> 
> ...


This is far more of a threat than the dreaded "Gas Attack" then????
Apparently there is no effective cure Dave, as Boff said you just have to get on with it and take your chances mate..... Sounds pretty tough to me.

Keith


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> (Now a serious question - I take it there is an effective post-tick treatment if done soon enough?)


Hi,

there are mainly two diseases transferred by ticks:

1. The _Borreliosis_ AKA "Lyme-Disease":
This disease is caused by a bacterium called _borrelia burgdorferi_ which can be found in ticks all over the world. There are regions in Southern Germany and Austria where up to 50% of all ticks carry the disease. The bacteriae reside in the tick's intestine, so it takes several hours after the initial bite until they can reach the host's blood stream. So an infection can in most cases easily be prevented by properly removing the tick as soon as possible. There is no vaccination, but Borreliosis can be cured in any stadium with antibiotics. But it can become chronic if not treated in time and then leave permanent damage. Nevertheless, much more dangerous is:

2. The Tick-borne Encephalitis, TBE:
This disease is caused by a virus, so antibiotics have no effect against it. Other than borreliosis TBE occurs only in ticks in certain locations, the risk areas are however slowly increasing. Besides Russia, Austria is probably the European country with the highest risk. In many cases an infection causes none or only mild symptoms, similar to a flu. But in about 10% of the cases the virus attacks the brain, and then serious permanent damage like paralysis or impaired consciousness may be the consequence. In about 1-2% an infection is lethal. *There is no cure for TBE!* There is however a very effective vaccination.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Ticks are much more prevalent than we perhaps realise.

While on a campsite in France I thought I had found 2 small black blisters on the inside of my thigh and couldn't understand where they had come from.
Closer examination showed them to be alive and ticks.

Having never come across them before I was faced with their removal and we remembered the old remedy of smothering with petroleum jelly (vaseline).
It turns out that this is the WRONG thing to do.
See: http://www.pestproducts.com/tick-removal.htm
and: http://kidshealth.org/parent/general/body/tick_removal.html


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

It's not just in Continental Europe. A colleague of mine where I used to work contracted Lyme's disease from a tic bite sustained while walking near Lyme Regis in Dorset.

He was hospitalized, and off work for many months. Although he subsequently returned to work, he is by no means fully recovered, & is still subject to bouts of fatigue, etc.

And he is a fit mid 30's fellow.

Still, at least we don't live in Australia, where everything is out to get you. . .


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As usual this subject has already been debated on these forums HERE

If you follow the link (and I think you should) please note that several posts recommend the very worst ways of removing the tick the only safe way is using the tool that vets use (its on page 3 of the link).

Regards Frank

PS Lyme desease has nothing to do with Lyme Regis, it is just a coincidence as Lyme Regis has nearby heathland


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Ticks are much more prevalent than we perhaps realise.


Yes, that is true. In fact, the most tick-infested place I have seen so far was at Loch Affric in Scotland this summer. I just made a short walk from a car park down to the shore, was just about 100 metres through heath land. Admitted, I was only wearing shorts and sandals.

But when I was back in the van I found 16 ticks on my legs! 8O Luckily they were all still crawling around and had not yet bitten.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

FOR SALE SWIFT KONTIKI

WANTED Sky Diving Lessons or other safe pastime 8O 8O 8O 8O

Warning Motorhoming Can Seriously Damage Your Health


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

The works nurse who inoculates our film crews who are at risk to such infections recomends a vaccination, TBE is very nasty if you get it.

Get a tick removal kit from the Vet too. they are small green hook like tools that are very effective at getting ticks out. They are also very inexpensive about £2 I believe.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For those that missed the link here is the tick removal tool. Never never squeeze a tick it will regurgitate the blood mixed with toxins viruses etc back into your bloodstream. Creams etc don't get rid of the tick quicly enough. If you have been bitten by a tick seek medical attention.


Frank

PS Geo yes funny but if you've seen a young woman gat Lymes desease and then be condemed to spend the rest of her life on a ventilator.....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tick treatment*

Hi

Another logical thread really - Oscar will be treated for ticks - and now so will his dad!

Rapide561


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Frontline for Oscar, works really well, I dont know what his 'dad' needs.

It doesnt seem to prevent the ticks from biting so the atach them selves and die on you. Seems very nasty. They then come off with those little green hook affairs.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

You can also get the removal tool from pet shops


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We were in Germany in the summer and bought a tick removal tool from Schlecker the drug store. 
It is a small blue item with pincers on the front and it has a battery that kills the tick with a shock of 600 volts. 

Never used it but it would appear to be quite a popular buy in Germany. 

They said why remove and release to bite again --why not just zap it. 

good old Germans


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tick*

Hello all,

I have seen this on a post before and never realy given it much thought.

I saw it here again and thought - shall I open in, my curiosity got the better of me and here I am.

Just googled it and selected images. Is it really so common and so likely that you could get bit? Can you feel them bite?

We walk in the Yorkshire Dales, Lake Dsitrict, in fact all over but not Austria, Switzerland or Eastern Europe. Are there any side effects to the jabs?

I do have to smile a little regarding the "motorhome for sale post" whilst still taking the post seriously.

Trev


----------

